# Pt. assessment pads



## BrickEMT (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm trying to get a hold of some patient assessment pads for my volunteer agency. I've seen other units (especially medics) use them. They're basically pocket size pads (not the waterproof, reusable kinds) that have most of the same fields as regular run sheets, but 1/3 the size with about 50 sheets per pad. No one seems to know where to buy them but I have seen them around and I know some of them have the agency name on the top. Any help finding a website/company which makes or sells them would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 25, 2011)

Why not design your own and then send them out to a print shop like Kinkos or Office Depot?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 25, 2011)

BrickEMT said:


> I'm trying to get a hold of some patient assessment pads for my volunteer agency. I've seen other units (especially medics) use them. They're basically pocket size pads (not the waterproof, reusable kinds) that have most of the same fields as regular run sheets, but 1/3 the size with about 50 sheets per pad. No one seems to know where to buy them but I have seen them around and I know some of them have the agency name on the top. Any help finding a website/company which makes or sells them would be greatly appreciated.



My local army surplus store carries these, but they cater to EMS and FFs, so I wouldn't expect others to carry them.


----------



## scottyb (Jul 25, 2011)

We use these.  They are "Rite in the Rain", but they are more like normal paper, i.e not reusable/don't wipe off.

Rite in the Rain EMS Pocket Notebook


----------



## BrickEMT (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I guess our best bet is to try like Kinkos because we want pads for the entire squad.


----------



## volmedic85 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not sure what your call sheet looks like, but I just bought simple pads from savelives.com I find them good bc you can take down all your vitals, pt. hx  treatment etc. and they only cost $3.00 Just type "Sticky Patient Information Note Pads" in the search bar.


----------

